# Blood Orange Mango



## tradowsk (Mar 21, 2020)

I picked up some Mango Nectar and a bag of blood oranges today for winemaking.

I'm debating on how best to add the blood oranges. My typical MO would be to zest 2 oranges and steep in hot water, then add that "tea" to primary along with the fresh juice.

But I'm wondering if it would be better to make just a mango primary, and then add the orange juice and zest directly to secondary to get a more pure flavor. The alcohol at that point would also better extract the flavor from the zest.

Or split the baby and do one orange in primary and one in secondary.

Thoughts?


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 21, 2020)

You might zest the oranges but add the juice to the primary, freeze the zest and then add the frozen zest to the secondary.


----------

